# MAC - Chen Man - March 2012



## LMD84 (Jan 29, 2012)

Place all your *MAC Chen Man* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.
	Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be *no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels* - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.​ 





 


  	Check out the *MAC Chen Man* for the latest spicy dish: MAC for Chen Man Collection Discussion


----------



## Allura Beauty (Feb 22, 2012)

Full photos & review here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Feb 22, 2012)

Full photos & review here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Feb 22, 2012)

Full photos & review here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Feb 22, 2012)

Full photos & review here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Feb 22, 2012)

Full photos & review here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Feb 22, 2012)

Full photos & review here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Feb 22, 2012)

Full photos & review here.


----------



## LeeleeBell (Mar 1, 2012)

Click each photo to view in full size

  	Force of Love Lipstick
  	*flash washed this out somewhat*




  	L-R Force of love l/g, Force of Love l/s, larger swatch of Force of Love l/g
  	*the lipstick has more coral to it than the l/g (not sure if the picture is picking this difference up)





  	In this pic, FOL is second from the left





  	In this pic, FOL is swatched third from the left (natural light)


----------



## LeeleeBell (Mar 2, 2012)

Comparison pics:

  	Click image to see full size

  	L-R MAC Pink Fusion, MAC Impassioned, MAC Force of Love, and MAC Nicki Minaj VG (Nicki is more pinky coral than the pic shows)

  	Natural light/indoors


----------



## StyleBlack (Mar 3, 2012)

Full review & more pics *here*


----------



## StyleBlack (Mar 3, 2012)

Full review & more pics *here*


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## princess sarah (Mar 14, 2012)

Force of Love Lipstick compared to Viva Glam Nicki swatch from blog





  	Force of Love compared to Viva Glam Nicki


----------



## soco210 (Mar 15, 2012)

Force of Love Lipglass


----------



## Sappheiros (Mar 16, 2012)

Budding love l/s, Force of love l/s and Force of love l/g


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Mar 23, 2012)

*Force of love Lipglass*




 


*Force of love lipstick*


----------



## jetjet (Mar 23, 2012)

Play it Proper Beauty Powder



 




  	http://shopcookeat.wordpress.com/


----------



## soco210 (Mar 26, 2012)

Force of Love Lipstick






  	L-R: VG Nicki, Force of Love, Watch Me Simmer





  	Play It Proper Beauty Powder







  	Naval Blue Pigment







  	Love Cycle MES


----------



## Jennifae (Apr 15, 2012)

More photo and swatches here.


----------



## Jennifae (Apr 15, 2012)

More photos and swatches here.


----------



## Jennifae (Apr 15, 2012)

More photos and swatches here.


----------

